# Can somebody please explain this?



## olafz (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi,

building the world fails with this error message on a 12.0-RELEASE i386 host:


```
/usr/src/lib/libc/i386/gen/_ctx_start.S:44:2: error: invalid instruction mnemonic 'pic_prologue'
```

What exactly is going wrong here?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2019)

What's in /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf?

Also make sure you start with a clean slate; `make -C /usr/src clean`.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 4, 2019)

Aren't titles supposed to be somewhat descriptive of the problem?


----------



## olafz (Oct 4, 2019)

SirDice said:


> What's in /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf?
> 
> Also make sure you start with a clean slate; `make -C /usr/src clean`.


Good point. Let me try another round after deleting src.conf.


----------

